# Voices/Goats you can't stand?



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you have one or more goats whose voice/habits/behavior you can't stand? 

Ari has a baw that would make dogs whine. It's like that "mosquito" alarm thing, LOUD, high pitched and never ending. Sadly, her doelings have inherited it. 

Chickadee (Ari's spawn), If you are sitting on a chair/stump/rock near her, she.will.not.stop.trying.to.get.on.you. I have thrown her three feet and she comes right back, a living boomerang. :GAAH: Also, when you are standing up and not paying attention to her, she rams your legs. I'm working on that. 

Mica, Snicker's yearling doe, has this fixation with my hat/shirt/hair, she can not leave a seated person alone. She also wants to sit on your lap, did I mention this goat weighs close to 100lbs?

Eddie, 5 month old wether, a little piggy that wants to bodily put himself in the feed bucket, that I'm carrying. Also likes to wedge himself out the gate. 

Taffy likes to pretend he's feral, never mind that I have touched him since he came out. :roll: One day he comes to be petted, the next he's freaks out if you go to pet him.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Are we venting tonight?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Cause if we are I will mention that the reason that I didn't post for a few days a few days ago was cause Pan spilled a glass of coke on my laptop.
It's at Bestbuy for the forseeable future to hopefully be fixed.
My Dad took pity on me and bought me a $200 desktop from Officemax with no software that I'm writing to you from now.
I love my goat. I love my goat. I keep telling myself how much I love my goat LOL :laugh: .


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

The only one of mine that I find really annoying at times, is my Alpine, Grace. Most of the time she is a really good girl, but when she decides to holler, OMG! She is SO LOUD, that when I go on walks, I can hear her more than halfway down my road. (this happens everytime I go on walks by the way, I guess she thinks she is supposed to go too  )


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Zarafia said:


> Are we venting tonight?


Yes. :ROFL: I can rent you a "goat hat". Chickadee STOOD ON MY HEAD. :hair: I was bent over petting another goat and WHAM, she runs up my back and perches on my head. :shocked: She is a 5month old Nigerian X Mini Silky, not a tiny baby.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

TexasRanger said:


> Zarafia said:
> 
> 
> > Are we venting tonight?
> ...


Nice, what a lovely display of agility! Right? :laugh: 
Don't worry, I'm right there with you!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

LuvMyNDG's said:


> The only one of mine that I find really annoying at times, is my Alpine, Grace. Most of the time she is a really good girl, but when she decides to holler, OMG! She is SO LOUD, that when I go on walks, I can hear her more than halfway down my road. (this happens everytime I go on walks by the way, I guess she thinks she is supposed to go too  )


Watch it now, she's the mother of the Blessed Pan! She can do no wrong! :laugh:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've got one I've complained about before.. Shamrock has a voice that would scare anyone out in the woods into believing they just heard a Bigfoot! 

Sometimes I just want to go out there and wrap something around her mouth to shut her up. Of course she is a watchdog to boot so anything going by BAAAAAAAWWWAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA in high pitch. /vent over LOL


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Careful, you'll get the sci-fi squatch people out there LOL.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Mere, let's just hope Pan didn't inherit his mothers voice :laugh: or his dad's for that matter


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Shellshocker, I totally understand where you are coming from, I have wanted to do that so many times.....SO many times! :laugh:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

LuvMyNDG's said:


> Shellshocker, I totally understand where you are coming from, I have wanted to do that so many times.....SO many times! :laugh:


Are you refferring to Pan's Big Day?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Oops, nevermind.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Still, you beter watch what you say about Grace!


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

You're right, I really couldn't ask for a better goat, she is a sweetheart


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a chewer here. I know I know most goats chew but this one ohhh man. Any thing and every thing goes in his mouth grrr. 
You know how they say goats dont eat clothes off the line? Well this goat ate (and spat out) half a towel!!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Well, I've only had my goats for one day, but the wether I bought has an annoying voice, and of course, he's the one that seems to cry the most. He is also the one that figured out how to get stuck in the electric fence today. He's going to be the troublemaker. I can tell already. LOL!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We used to have a doe that always sounded like she was dying when she made a noise. OMG it drove us nuts!!!
So far nobody really bothers us right now as far as does and kids go. When we got our two new doelings they were sooo hoarse they sounded ridiculous. 

Our buck is the one that drives me up the wall!
OMG he cries and is LOUD and totally irritating. He is in his pen at night until late morning, he starts crying around 8am and wakes my husband up who works nights. It's more like a high pitch scream not a cry!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> We used to have a doe that always sounded like she was dying when she made a noise. OMG it drove us nuts!!!
> So far nobody really bothers us right now as far as does and kids go. When we got our two new doelings they were sooo hoarse they sounded ridiculous.
> 
> Our buck is the one that drives me up the wall!
> OMG he cries and is LOUD and totally irritating. He is in his pen at night until late morning, he starts crying around 8am and wakes my husband up who works nights. It's more like a high pitch scream not a cry!


Oh the dying goat sound when they are indeed fine is the worst. LOL scared my Dad the other day doing the goats feet. One acted and sounded like I was killing him. Dad jumped and asked what I was doing to the poor goat LOL. None of his spoilt rotten goats made that sound LOL


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We have one that screams like she is dying too. She does it for no reason sometimes. It doesn't even sound like an animal, it sounds more like a person, it really surprises me our neighbor's haven't called the cops on us yet. We have quite a few chewers too, our buck is the worst offender at the moment, luckily that is all he does. We have one doe that just attacks our other goats for no reason, they will be minding their own business napping or grazing and she will come all the way across the field just to ram them in the side.


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a biter. She full blown clamps down. At first it was cute nibbles then one day she progresed to drawing blood. I have two scars on my fingers from her. O and she is only two months old. Hopefully she outgrows it


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So yesterday I took my married daughter, her hubby and baby out to meet the goaties. I tried to explain to her what a Nubian sounds like when they get to bawling. I made it VERY CLEAR that they don't say "Ma-a-a-a" or "Ba-a-a-a-a", but that they sound more like a wounded elephant.

Then I got the bright Idea to SHOW them. So we put Miss Mindy in the pen and took Annika away on the lead. We all walked faaaaaaaaaar from the pen so she would think we were leaving her and taking her (only) herd mate away. This usually has her running back and forth and bawling like a champ. She almost made me crazy when I took annika away 2x a day last year to milk her in the garage. Annie would eat peacefully, but Mindy would holler and holler 'til we brought her buddy back. Is that how she acts THIS time? Nooooooo. Instead, the stinker just stood there and let out some sad, low pitched "Ma-a-a-a-a" sounds.

Traitor! :shocked:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Back to vent again...

The screaming bigfoot is in heat and started screaming her head off at 4am this morning. Thinking something was in the pen I got dressed and ran down to find her staring at me with that look "HA I knew you would come out here"! It's still going on and her wether son is having a hay day trying to jump on Mommy. Thankfully she moved down in the pasture and it's half as bad as when she was at the spot close to my bedroom window! 

I have duct tape sitting on the counter and keep looking at it......


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Goat hats & wounded elephants oh my!! I think I died laughing!
Auto the buck has an awful habit of taking these afternoon snoozes flat out on his side. I call to him & he wont answer. :GAAH: 
But raise the flap where I throw hay he's up in an instant.

Brik has a terrible voice & so does her daughter. :angry: At feeding time Rimfire can make paint peel & it makes the LGD howl.

Groovyoldlady Miss Mindy sure has your number. :laugh:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's my vent for the day; Best Buy just called and my laptop is toast. 
I love my goat.
I love my goat.
I love my goat...


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Shellshocker66 said:


> Back to vent again...
> 
> I have duct tape sitting on the counter and keep looking at it......


 :laugh: I know that feeling! My new doe is out there hollerin up a storm. I think hers is hormonal along with being moved to a new home.

I sometimes wonder why I picked nubians.... Especially when they holler bright and early in the morning.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh Zarafia... :shocked: 

Keep telling yourself that....

As for Mindy, she DOES have my number! She hates for me to muck. She stands on the shovel, she stands on the tarp, she walks off with the rake, she pees on the piles AND on the tarp. She rubs all over my bottom when I'm bending to shovel/rake, She get between me and the shovel/rake. She presses up against the gate so i can't open it. When I DO get it open, she stands on the tarp so I can't haul it out. And then...when I finally get the tarp out and close the gate...she does the wounded elephant bawl.

But she has never destroyed my laptop...

Hugs to you, Zarafia! :hug:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I love my goats, but man they can be a pain Petal, my favorite doe (who I sold was probably my worst behaved goat.. She only liked me. She would occasionally butt other people, would try to get out of everything, and would NOT let me milk her (she kicked so badly). I loved her anyway. I am in the process of teaching my kids "manners" (not chewing on me or jumping all over me). We'll see how that goes..


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

All you guys' goats are making my boys look like :angelgoat: !The worst they do is get out and eat the pears every once in a while and try to tip the wheel barrow over when I'm mucking them out... lol
M.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I had one. I sold her last fall...just couldn't take the noise anymore! Yes, Nubians definitely have big voices, but this girl was just too much! I milk at 7a.m. & 7p.m. She would start screaming (literally) at 5a.m. & 5p.m. It was all about the fact that she wanted her grain right then, not at milking time...I'm pretty sure that's why she was for sale when I bought her. Just sad because she had an amazing udder. I have her daughter still & her daughter is VERY quiet.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

One of my boys, Truitt, has the most annoying voice. It's not that it is too loud or anything--he just sounds like a baby! Almost like he's whining. It has gotten worse as he has gotten older, too. Sigh.

The only other goat who gives me trouble is my doe Buttercream. She is just plain mean. And a glutton. She is very pushy, and takes everyone else's food. Butts my other doe all the time for no reason. I've thought about getting rid of her, actually...

But then I really do love my little herd.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have an 85lb. wether that constantly jumps on me when I go into the pasture. He's nearly knocked the wind out of me about a hundred times :roll: 

My Nigerian buck has recently found that it's very amusing to sneak up on me and ram me in the back of the leg, then run like heck as soon as I turn around. It just so happens that he's the only goat in my herd with horns :hair: 

Also, one of my kids has the lovely habit of grinding her sharp little teeth on your leg whenever you're wearing shorts.

Oh, aren't goats wonderful...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Face it, y'all! If you're going to live with goats, you have to learn to see the humor in everything!!!!!!! 
I really do think we're crazy. No matter how annoying our goats are, we say over and over how much we love them! But isn't that what love really is? Unconditional?


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Heck, I could probably become an instructor at that. I've learned to see the humor in having a half gallon of fresh milk spilled across my lap and all over the barn floor. 
Not to mention a million other things that would make most people do this - :hair:  :GAAH: :veryangry: :angry: 

Yup, I'm crazy. And proud of it too :shades:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a Nigerian who loves to get in my lap, and she's become Very Aggressive about getting pets. Sheesh, she's even started demanding it from the other goats! (head down, she waits for them to nuzzle along her back and if they dont, she butts them, hard). Good grief, what a narcissist! :laugh: If she gets too bad, I give her ear a twist and tell her to cut it out, and eventually she'll settle for sitting next to me, but it takes a while...


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh Zarafia... :shocked:
> 
> Keep telling yourself that....
> 
> ...


 :hug:  
I love my goat!
And he just got wethered today. so my sweet little baby is a little sore and completely forgiven :lovey: .


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

when my goats hear me coming they bawl like mad.
All they like is attention!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I love my crew and other then an Alpha bully pygmy who thinks she is queen of the pasture, and the screaming mini Nubian, the rest really are all pretty mild mannered and just have minor quirks. Princess Donkey Face my pygmy doe kid loves me to pieces so much in fact that she keeps infecting me with poison oak over and over :laugh: Oh well it keeps small children away from me in the stores as I look like I have something contagious. I've finally given up and except that I will itch for the rest of the year (and takes lots of showers with tecnu).

I have one gal that is a quiet talker, she just sits there chattering to herself all the time. If she were a person she would be that one person at a party who never shuts up and just keeps talking about the same thing over and over.

But 4am screaming due to being in heat...... :GAAH: I can't wait till fall so I can nip that in the bud! The next few months are going to be painful, she screamed all day yesterday like someone was chopping her into goat meatballs. I was threatening a Craigslist ad, duct tape around the mouth, just breeding her now, and wondering if someone down the road was going to call animal control on me for abusing my goat because that is what is sounds like :?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

This is exactly what I'm dealing with right now!!! I have a ROTTEN SPOILED nubian wether.
We built him and the bucks an awesome fence of pasture behind the barn with trees, leaves, planted pasture. Thought he would love it.

Well now he can't be nosey and see the door when I come in and out and can only see the girls if they walk around to the back fence. He has been SCREAMING bloody murder every morning and night for 2 weeks. I try making a point of getting to the back area when he's not yelling to enforce good behavior only... but it's just screaming!!!!! He has his buddy Zorro (also a wehter) and the 2 buck boys, so he's not lonely - and he lived with them out front. 
I had only ever heard a nubian scream at shows, but it sounds way way way worse in my back yard! The nigerians yell at times, but nothing compared to the dying elephant noise echoing off every building and neighbors house (while they're trying to sell it- ugh).
It's slowly getting better, but not quite gone yet. 

I found myself out there the other day screaming "PETE, SHUT UP!!" at the top of my lungs like some kind of loon... doesn't work, by the way, he just yelled back


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

SandStoneStable Farm said:


> I found myself out there the other day screaming "PETE, SHUT UP!!" at the top of my lungs like some kind of loon... doesn't work, by the way, he just yelled back


LOL that made me laugh! I understand totally! I'm constantly either yelling "SHUT UP" which only makes it worse or running to see if there is actually something killing her this time.

I've heard the neighbors kids yelling shut up as they walk up their driveway from getting off the school bus LOL!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

ha ha .. we had this great. "mighty' looking Boer Buck. He was so big and impressive.. people would all say "Wow!" that's an impressive animal. Then he would say something and shock everyone. He had a tiny baby voice. Then once he would say hi ..people would be so shocked and would laugh at him which would offend him I guess because he would do something like.. jump up on his spool as if to show how tough he was. Oh .. ya... tiny baby voice.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Shellshocker66 said:


> SandStoneStable Farm said:
> 
> 
> > I found myself out there the other day screaming "PETE, SHUT UP!!" at the top of my lungs like some kind of loon... doesn't work, by the way, he just yelled back
> ...


Some one needs to create a goat translator "Baaaaa!"= I'm being killed!, "Ba"!= Hello!, etc. :laugh:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

> Some one needs to create a goat translator "Baaaaa!"= I'm being killed!, "Ba"!= Hello!, etc.


And "BAAAAAAAAA!!!!" = "I want food, please."

;p


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I only have one who bugs me. She is not quite right. She has a screw loose. I call her Psychoti-Goat. Her older full brother was the same way but he was destined for the freezer so it didn't really matter. Neither of the parents are weird, none of their half siblings were like this. But she is crazy, and i really hope she outgrows some of the loopy behaviour because it makes her a pain to handle and I don't think I'll keep that in my herd if she doesn't get it out of her system. It's like she is bipolar. One second she is freaking out and running away like I'm going to kill her, the next thing you know she is trying to climb me like I am the only thing that can save her life from whatever...


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I love all the stories, but oh my! I had this picture in my mind of how it will be when my sweet little wethers come home in five weeks. 

Now you've all burst that bubble...LOL!!! :wink:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

like some of you have said, I don't hate or dislike any of my goats. They just have some quirks (of course that just makes them more lovable). Lissa is an attention hog, anyone comes in they have to admire and pet her FIRST or else. Its funny cuz when we give them clippings or other treats, she'll try to butt the other two away, but puts so much effort into keeping them away that she forgets to eat the treat.

Pheobe sounds like she was a smoker in a previous life. She's not big on making noise except around supper time and to get attention, but when she does her sound is dry and reminds me of those "don't smoke or else" commercials that show the long term affects of smoking.

Rosie!! Oh my goat! SCREAMS. Bloody Murder. Every night. Every. Night. And every morning. And if we don't spend what she assesses as an adequate amount of time in the pen. When she gets to her louder screams, it kinda sounds like a small child being run over by a car x.x I'm always worried someone is going to report us. She's the noisest when she's in heat of course, but even preggo she screams her head off.

And no, yelling at them to "SHUT UP" doesn't work. Neither does begging, pleading, reasoning, bargaining, or scolding. :eyeroll: ah well. Gotta love em   

.....(or else)


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

WillowGem, please don't let us burst you bubble! Goats are wonderful animals, and just like people they all have their little quirks here and there. I think it makes them much more fun to be around. Overall, there is a LOT more good about them than bad. Right everyone? :wink: 

Have fun with your new goaties! :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

> WillowGem, please don't let us burst you bubble! Goats are wonderful animals, and just like people they all have their little quirks here and there. I think it makes them much more fun to be around. Overall, there is a LOT more good about them than bad. Right everyone?


Absolutely. I might poke fun at my goats for their quirks, but I love them very much. It is hilarious to me to see how their personalities develop. Some of them just end up a little goofy...and they are fun to watch and laugh at and, of course, to love.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

I had one (my favorite, but unfortunately, I lost her to a combination of liver flukes and pregnancy toxemia) that LOVED to open her mouth all the way and scream (fat tongue sticking out and all) in my ear while I was preparing their food. Occasionally she would jump on me to do it nice and close. 150 lb. yearling boer, she was VERY loud. And heavy.


----------



## Boondachs (May 11, 2012)

I have only had my babies for just shy of two weeks, and please do not misunderstand, I absolutely love them both, however, I believe I might just be spoiling them a tad too much :chin: 

Every time you walk in the yard now, you have two adorable ND's climbing your legs, then God forbid you sit in the camp chair we have out there because you will very quickly have 2 babies in your lap. Chewy was even kind enough to pee on me the other night right after his bottle. I'm sure it's a sign of love  

I've been a crazy horse and dog person for years, so now being a crazy goat person and loving this is just even more fun :greengrin:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Goat Lover 98 said:


> WillowGem, please don't let us burst you bubble! Goats are wonderful animals, and just like people they all have their little quirks here and there. I think it makes them much more fun to be around. Overall, there is a LOT more good about them than bad. Right everyone? :wink:
> 
> Have fun with your new goaties! :hug:


No worries, Goat Lover 98! :thumbup: I'm looking forward to all the fun and unexpected things they are going to do. I have noticed, the few times I've visited them, that Merlin is quite the loudmouth, compared to Atticus. 

Boondachs, I've also been known as the crazy dog lady, and soon to be the crazy goat lady! 
I've already been talking about getting another one next spring, and don't even have my first two home yet. :roll:


----------

